

Simple and useful techniques to learn and perform better - magalex
https://docs.google.com/a/kevac.org/document/d/1icGV_gjFCO_AyCdEI5Y1fKYNyPKNSYfkolohehf2wTA/edit#heading=h.8gf8kcoefpne

======
mkevac
Great summary of a course!

